# Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???



## Erik90 (6. März 2005)

Hallo zusamm,|bla: 
Ich wollt jetzt im Frühjahr mal auf Döbel (Aitel) probieren!
Wollt nur mal fragen wie groß euer größter Döbel war?|kopfkrat 
Und auf welchen Köder hab ihr ihn gefangen?|kopfkrat 
|wavey: Gruß Erik|wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

6 Pfund = Käse


----------



## Manuel (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hallo,

habe schon mal einen mit 60 cm gefangen.Hab ihn nicht gewogen.
Köder war Käse soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
Babybell ist sehr gut auf Döbel.

Viel Spass
Manuel


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein größter und einziger Döbel war ca. 35 cm lang. Er biss auf Maden an der Posenrute in der Eider.


----------



## xonnel (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Etwas über 60cm, gefangen im Sommer auf Kirsche in der Fulda


----------



## Daniel1986 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

1. 62cm 5 1/2 Pfund in einem Lahn-Nebenbach auf Spinner beim Forellenangeln
2. 53cm 4 1/2 Pfund Lahn auf Spinner beim Forellenangeln
3. 51cm 4 Pund gleicher Nebenbach der Lahn auf Wurm beim Aalangeln

4.... unzählige zwischen 25 und 49 cm auf Wurm, Made, Maikäfer(guter Köder wenn die mal wider ne Plage sind), Grashüpfer(einer der besten Döbelköder im Sommer, wenn nicht der beste), Köderfisch, Spinner, Gummifisch
Habe oft Döbel als Beifang.

Im Sommer wenn nichts so richtig will, kann man bei uns mit Grashüpfer an der Wasserkugel oder an einer Fliegenrute(hab das mal ausprobiert, weil ich mir dachte das Orginal ist besser als jede Kopie. Hat super funktioniert und ein 40er Döbel an der 4er Rute macht richtig Spaß) massig Döbel fangen.


----------



## Manni1980 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hi,

bin bis jetzt noch nie geziehlt auf Döbel gegangen, aber ich habe im Rhein mal einen richtig großen auf Peach/Squid Boilies gefangen. Der Döbel hatte ca. 65cm, gewogen habe ich ihn nicht. Ich wußte bis dahin garnicht von so großen Döbeln in meinem Rheinstück.


----------



## ShogunZ (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hallo zusammen!
Bei uns mündet ein sehr sauerstoff- und nährstoffreicher Fluss in den RMD-Kanal.

Im Sommer ziehen daher hunderte von Aiteln, um sich dort ihre Nahrung zu suchen.
Da bei uns keiner gezielt auf diese Fischart fischt, bleibt mir das vorbehalten.

Ich fische dann mit einer Nymphe oder einem Streamer auf Aitel und nebenbei mit Käse an der Feeder.
Es hört sich zwar jetzt recht großkotzig an, aber bei uns könnte man den ganzen Tag Aitel fangen.
Daher hatte mein größter auch stattliche 67cm.
Ich wiege meine Fische eigentlich so gut wie nie, daher kann ich Euch keine konkreten Angaben machen.
Ein schönes Fischen im Sommer, wenn mal in der Hitze auf keinen anderen Fisch zu angeln ist.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Veit (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Döbel über 50 cm (manchmal mehrere an einem Tag) hab ich zwar schon dutzende gefangen, aber ein richtig kapitaler ist mir bisher verwehrt geblieben. Daher nur 58 cm. Gefangen auf Köderfisch.


----------



## Mühle (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein größter hatte "nur" 53 cm. War aber ein unvergeßlicher Drill, da er auf Goldkopfnymphe an der Fliegenrute biss.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Flussbarschfan (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

mein größter hatte 41 cm... gebissen auf ein Frolic am Haar...

toller Drill... :q


----------



## DerStipper (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein größter war im Sommer
mein größter war so knapp 8Pfund auf Käse und war 66cm lang. Beim Barben fischen fangen wir oft Döbel zwischen 45 und 55cm aber der war schon Klasse. Aber das besondere ist ich fische immer mit einer Spinnrute 10-30gr Wurfgewicht Komplett Glasfaser die ist Megageil fürs Barbenangeln weil sie sich halt fast bis ins Handteilbiegt. Das war meine erste Rute.
Wenn die Kirchen reif werden nimm nich die Kirschen an denen keine Maden sind die in denen manchmal kleine Maden oder Würmer drinne sind sind am besten.
Bei uns wenn man geziel auf Döbel im Fluss angelt mache ich eine Kette aus Bleischroten auf die Hauptschnur die ca. ein Gewicht von 7gr hat das rollt dann zwar noch ein gutes Stück aber mit anderen Bleien fängste die großen nich gezielt weil die zu erfahren sind. Hab mal an einem Tag 4 Döbel über 55cm gefangen. Und der Drill an der Glasfaserrute ist einmalig:q müsst ihr auch mal versuchen Hab meine geschenkt bekommen von unserem Nachbarn ist so ne Flohmarktrute aus nem Päckchen glaub ich aber etwas besser als die heute auf em Flohmarkt verkauft werden.#6


----------



## Lechfischer (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Auf Döbel kann ich dir nen Tip geben:Zuger See,Schweiz.Im Hochsommer ist dort alles voller Döbel.Man kann fast nicht mehr in den See schauen,weil man nur noch Flossen sieht.Jeder Quadratmeter ein Döbel.Ungelogen!!Aber wichtig:Es muss heiß,heiß,heiß,richtig schön heiß sein.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Ich mag es, auf Döbel zu angeln ( ess eh keinen Fisch )
Die richtig Grossen ( z. Bsp. in der Ruhr ) fängst Du nur, wenn Du leiser bist als ein Indianer. Die Fische sind sowas von scheu !
An der Obererft habe ich mehrere von den Kapitalen beobachten können, weil ich wie angewurzelt stehen geblieben bin. Beim ersten Geräuch waren alle weg.
Fang ich an der Erft mal einen, fang ich meistens nur einen. Der Rest der Truppe ( Döbel sind Rudelfische ) ist danach verschwunden.
Ich bin sicher = Die wirklich Grossen fängst Du nachts im Winter, wenn Du Dich wie eine Ameise bewegst.
@Stipper = 8 Pfund und 66 cm ? Der muss aber gut im Futter gewesen sein.


----------



## sfcdo (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hallo!
Döbel!! - Besser als Forellen an der Fliegenrute - viel scheuer und selektiever in der Köderaufnahme.
Mein grösster Döbel hatte 74,5 cm, wog etwas über 9 Pfund und biss auf eine Trockefliege (Käfer) an meiner 4er Bambusfliegenrute. War ein ganz schöner Tanz mit dem Biest, zumal ich nur ein 0,16er Vorfach dran hatte.
Auf 0er Mepps an der ultra leichten Spinnrute hab ich mal an der Ruhr oberhalb Villigst einen 63er überlistet.
Gruß
sfcdo
no multi no fun


----------



## Lechfischer (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

@Hakengrösse 1:Im Winter in der Nacht sind keine Döbel unterwegs.Ich habe einen See voller Döbel in meiner nähe.Im Hochsommer bei Hitze gibt es dort Döbel an Döbel.Man sieht sie alle rumschwimmen.Aber im Winter gibt es auch nachts nirgendwo einen einzigen Döbel,es sei denn,sie stehen tief unten,aber ich glaube nicht,dass man sie dann fägt,da Döbel meiner Erfahrung nach bein zunehmender Temperatur immer aktiver werden.Von Döbeln im Winter hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## DerStipper (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Stipper = 8 Pfund und 66 cm ? Der muss aber gut im Futter gewesen sein.


 
Jo hab mich auch gewundert hab ich aber so in mein Fangbuch eingetragen hab ja immer ne Waage dabei. Der war aber auch richtig fett aber er durfte wieder schwimmen:q 
Ich glaub der hatte auch Rogen bin mir aber nich sicher.|kopfkrat

@Lechfischer
kauf dir mal das Sonderheft vom Blinker "Anglerwissen" oder so ähnlich da steht was über Winterdöbel


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein Monsterfisch hatte 58 cm und blieb ungewogen. Gefangen auf Spinner, Mepps Größe 2 in Forellenbach. Mehrere, kleinere Döbel auf Kirschen. 

Ich war damals vom Besitzer des Gewässers eingeladen, ein Wochenende dieses in 2004 noch jungfräuliche von Döbeln zu befreien. War ein unvergessliches Wochenende. 

Massig Döbel, dazu als Beifang quasi herrliche Bachforellen, die sich dort noch natürlich vermehren können und zum Abschluß noch ein Aalmonster von 85cm.#6 |supergri  |supergri #6 

Habe dabei die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Döbel nachts sehr wohl beissen, allerdings läßt der Hunger der Breitköpfe im Dunkeln zum Glück merklich nach. Sonst könnte man den Aalansitz ja auch echt vergessen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Hakengrösse 1:Im Winter in der Nacht sind keine Döbel unterwegs.Ich habe einen See voller Döbel in meiner nähe.Im Hochsommer bei Hitze gibt es dort Döbel an Döbel.Man sieht sie alle rumschwimmen.Aber im Winter gibt es auch nachts nirgendwo einen einzigen Döbel,es sei denn,sie stehen tief unten,aber ich glaube nicht,dass man sie dann fägt,da Döbel meiner Erfahrung nach bein zunehmender Temperatur immer aktiver werden.Von Döbeln im Winter hab ich noch nie gehört



Sorry, da habe ich hier halt andere Erfahrungen.
Ich rede vom relativ flachen Fluss und nicht vom See. Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich hier im Winter die weitaus grösserem Döbel gefangen habe als die Kirschenzeitverrückten zur warmen Sommerzeit.
Die Grossen ( Einzelgänger ) sind im Winter viel aktiver als im Sommer; davon bin ich fest überzeugt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

61cm, gebissen bei Hochwasser an der Saar auf Tauwurm, Wagglermontage an einer Bacheinmündung. Ist ungefähr vier Jahre her...
KOF!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Year ich hatte wohl den kleinsten von allen mit sage und schreibe 15 cm!!!!!!!


----------



## DerStipper (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

OK in Holstein gibt es ja fast keine Döbel da is ja der Aland besser vertreten. Also ist der für eure verhältnisse gut oder irre ich mich?


----------



## NorbertF (7. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

72 cm auf Mais


----------



## ThomasRö (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Year ich hatte wohl den kleinsten von allen mit sage und schreibe 15 cm!!!!!!!


Kann ich unterbieten:m 
Mein einziger von dem ich mir sicher bin, dass es ein Döbel war hatte 12cm:q


----------



## Pete (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

mein größter hatte 54 cm ... biss auf einen ukel...in der stromoder...


----------



## DerStipper (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich unterbieten:m
> Mein einziger von dem ich mir sicher bin, dass es ein Döbel war hatte 12cm:q


 
Hehe und mein kleiner Bruder is 7 und kann das noch unterbieten 4cm Maß der riesen Fisch:q :q |uhoh: war sein erster Fisch


----------



## the doctor (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

viele über 50cm Döbel (Aitel) habe ich früher im Urlaub am Millstättersee in Österreich gefangen...meist als Beifang
die machen richtig terz an der Rute#6 
Bei mir am Rursee versuche ich immer noch verzweifelt einen an der Bacheinmündung zu fangen, aber bisher ohne Erfolg vom Ufer....
ich werde es dieses Jahr mal probieren mich an die scheuen Biester und Forellen durchs Wasser ranzuschleichen#6


----------



## sibirjak (9. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

54cm und fast 2,5kg schwer, gefangen mit made+mais.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hab nie einen gemessen... diese Burschen gibts bei uns in Massen... die sind schon fast ein Plage.. gerade beim Aalangeln... die fressen sowohl Wurm als auch Fischfetzen !


----------



## eg19399 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

65 cm - allerdings mit Abstand der größte und schon etwas länger her. Auf Döbel fische ich fast nur noch mit kleinen Wobblern. Im letzten Herbst ging allerdings auch eine ganze Reihe zwischen 40 und 50 cm auf toten Köderfisch am Drachkowitsch-System, als ich die Barsche ärgern wollte. 
Allein ein Petri Heil und bald wärmeres Wetter !


----------



## Donauangler (9. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

60 cm, 5 Pfund, gefangen in der Donau/Ingolstadt auf Weissbrotflocke #6 

Gruß Donauangler


----------



## Dani_CH (9. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hi,

Der grösste Alet (Döbel) war genau 69 cm, gefangen Mitte Juni mittels Flossangel und ganzer Kirsche mit Stiel, in der Reuss.

Die Döbel sind auch bei uns massenhaft- und in sehr grossen Grössen zu fangen. Besonders mit der Flugangel auf Sicht, macht es sehr viel Spass.

Gruss aus der Schweiz, Dani


----------



## Erik90 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Das sind ja mit unter Hammer Fänge gewesen! Gratuliere nachträglich!!!
Gruß Erik


----------



## CarpmasterFritz (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Gute sechs Pfund auf Fleischwurst auf Posenmontage in der Ahr


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Peinlich bei uns gibt es so viele Döbel und mein größter war gerade mal 26cm lang. Naja euere großen und fetten Döbel haben mich jetzt angespornt demnächst mal einen Ansitz mit der Matchrute speziell auf Döbel zu wagen.


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns gibt es so viele Döbel


Find ich nicht!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

hab gerade zufällig ein Döbelblid entdeckt:






Wie verwertet man die eigentlich am besten in der Fischküche ?


----------



## spin-paule (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, da habe ich hier halt andere Erfahrungen.
> Ich rede vom relativ flachen Fluss und nicht vom See. Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich hier im Winter die weitaus grösserem Döbel gefangen habe als die Kirschenzeitverrückten zur warmen Sommerzeit.
> Die Grossen ( Einzelgänger ) sind im Winter viel aktiver als im Sommer; davon bin ich fest überzeugt.


 
So isses!!! Am Kocher in BaWü sind besonders im Winter, beim Hechtspinnen, die Großdöbel (oft um die 70cm) schon so was wie ´ne Plage. Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, wenn man den Döbel gezielt jagen will braucht man Beistand vom Häuptling "Leise Socke"! Der kleinste Ast knackt unter dem Schuh und weg sind sie. 

Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## **bass** (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

mein grösster hatte stolze 68cm toller fisch und toller drill. und bei mir gibts noch grössere und einen 70iger will ich auch mal.

meine erfahrungen mit den döbel ist wie oben erwähnt ''beistand von häuptling leise socke'' und dass sie vorallem in ufernähe auf miniwobbler einsteigen...


----------



## HEWAZA (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

so um die 55cm auf 1er Mepps im Forellenbach


----------



## LarsDA (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein größer Döbel war ca. 5 1/2 Pfund - gefangen in Main an einem Spätherbsttag.  Wollte eigentlich auf Hecht und hab mit nem riesigen "Mepps" in der Flussmitte rumgewackelt.
Da isser draufgesprungen  - hat richtig den ganzen fetten Drilling eingesaugt.
 #h 
Lars


----------



## Flussbarschfan (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hab meine persönliche bestmarke um 2 cm überholt:


neuer größter:

43 cm, 1,1 kg auf Wurm an 3gr Pose


----------



## Flussbarschfan (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verwertet man die eigentlich am besten in der Fischküche ?


 
...hab gehört, geräuchert solln die ganz gut sein...#c


...sieht aus, wie in (ungewollter) Aalbeifang?:q 
manchmal sind die schon lästig, wenn sie einem die Haare vom Kopf - Verzeihung - Aalköder vom Haken fressen...

ham mir mal 11 von 12 Würmern vertilgt... aber auf den 12ten konnt ich wenigstens noch einen aal fangen!#d


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Ich schneide Döbel vor der Afterflosse durch und die Vorderseite zu ~4cm breiten Kotletts. Braten und wie Brathering einlegen. Lecker.
Hier in der Weser bekommt man kaum die großen Döbel an den Haken, weil sie oft mitten im Strom stehen. Mein größter wog genau 2750g auf siebener Haken und Madenbündel. 1,5m tief stellen, auswerfen und an angehaltener Schnur ans Ufer driften lassen. Sofern die Pose stockt, sofort anschlagen. Wahnsinn, wenn sie sofort wie eine Forelle aus dem Wasser geschossen kommen und sich schütteln. Im Herbst sind gute Fänge mit dem Spinner zu tätigen. Nicht weiter als drei meter vom Ufer. Macht riesenspass an der harten Stromkante. Die Großen reißen beim Anbiss fast die Rute aus der Hand.


----------



## Janossi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hallo,


meiner hatte 58 cm bei ca. 5 Pfund und gebissen Ende letzten Jahres auf Gummifisch in einem Warmwassereinlauf am Rhein. Im Rhein gibt es generell viele große Döbel. Allen noch gute Fänge.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## spin-paule (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Auch wenn ich mich mit diesem Beitrag in die Nesseln setzte... ich finde große Döbel absolut lasche Kämpfer!!! Biss - zwei drei Mal geschüttelt und dann den Waschlappen einziehen. Fast immer das gleiche.


----------



## jugendleiter (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

ca 70 cm auf maden und 4900gr schwer


----------



## petipet (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

#h 





			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich mich mit diesem Beitrag in die Nesseln setzte... ich finde große Döbel absolut lasche Kämpfer!!! Biss - zwei drei Mal geschüttelt und dann den Waschlappen einziehen. Fast immer das gleiche.


 
Sorry, das kann ich nicht so unterschreiben. Habe wohl in den letzten dreissig Jahren Dutzende Döbel über 50 cm in der Ruhr von Wetter bis Einlauf Baldeney-See gefangen. 
Mit Spinner, Löffel... das waren aber Zufallsfänge. Geziehlt habe ich auf diesen absolut scheuen Fisch im Winter geangelt. Mit frischen Leberstückchen oder Rotaugen-Rotferderschwänzen. 
Bei Wassertemperaturen deutlich unter 8° Celsius beissen sie vehement. Und im Drill war dann eher der Hecht ein "Waschlappen."
Meinen "größten" habe ich in Essen-Horst/Ruhr, mit auf Grund gelegtem Fischfetzen (3750 g) der eigentlich für einen Aal geplant war, gelandet.
Ich gebe zu , der Döbel steht nicht auf meinem Speiseplan. Aber, ausprobiert habe ich das schon. Viele Gräten. Sicher. Im Sommer sehr weiches Fleisch. Aber bei im Winter ist sein Fleisch fest und knackig. 
Was mich am Döbel fasziniert - ist - es ist ein kluger Fisch. Viel listiger und umsichtiger wie eine standorttreue Bachforelle. Oder ein Hecht, der nur ein sehr kleines Jagdrevier hat. 
Der Döbel ist ein Zigeuner... stromt mal da rum... reagiert auf jeden Schatten... und verschmäht auch keine Kirsche oder Pflaumenstückchen. Und alle Fliegenfischer wissen: "Schneider`s Aitelfliege" kann vom Muster her gar nicht groß genug sein und muß richtig auf die Wasseroberfläche plumpsen.

Er ist der Allroundfisch der Ruhr. Freuen wir uns, dass wir ihn haben, bevor der Kormoran den letzten wegfrißt - oder die unnatürliche Flußwelspopulation in unseren Regionen.

Sorry. Das ist fast schon ein Roman. Aber ich liebe diese Flußregion. Es ist meine Heimat.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*



> Sorry. Das ist fast schon ein Roman. Aber ich liebe diese Flußregion. Es ist meine Heimat.


Jaja.. unser Peter... 

Ist doch schön, wenn man sich so begeistern kann, das fehlt heutzutage manchmal...

Die Jagd auf Döbel ist bei mir auch auf den Winter beschränkt, wenn nichts mehr beißt vor klirrender Kälte, auf "unseren Dickkopf" ist Verlaß, meiner Meinung nach der heikelste Fisch den uns Mutter Natur beschert hat! 

Im Sommer geziehlt auf Döbel bei mir nur mit der Fliegenrute und dem buschigsten und größten Palmer den meine Fliegenbox hergibt, da kann er selten widerstehen... vorausgesetzt, man schleicht sich an wie ein Indianer auf der Büffeljagd... immer wieder spannend.


----------



## petipet (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hallo Stefan,

du hast es besser zum Ausdruck gebracht, wie ich vermochte. Du hast ne` Lanze gebrochen - für den "Dickkopf" - echt Klasse.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*



			
				petipet schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> du hast es besser zum Ausdruck gebracht, wie ich vermochte. Du hast ne` Lanze gebrochen - für den "Dickkopf" - echt Klasse.
> 
> Gruß...Peter|wavey:



Uneingeschränkte Zustimmung für Euch beide; der Döbel hat mich immer fasziniert. Im Winter besonders und an der Ruhr hab ich auch so meine Stellen für den scheuen Gesellen. Einen Kapitalen gibt es nur, wenn Gangart 5 ( Kriechgang )  angesagt ist und kein Laut zu hören ist.


----------



## petipet (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

@Hakengröße 1,

so is datt.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Alleskönner (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Meiner war ca.3.25"groß":q


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. April 2011)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein größter hatte 56 cm auf. Gebissen auf einen Teig aus Wasser, Paniermehl und Rum.


----------



## Brummel (9. April 2011)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hi Wurschtsepp :m,

wie bist`n auf das Thema gestoßen? 

Mein größter Döbel hatte gerade mal 45cm, sehe hier zwar auch Exemplare die weit größer sind, aber irgendwie sind die Dickköpfe hier dermaßen vorsichtig daß man sie einfach nicht an den Haken bekommt.
Spaß macht es allemal die Fische sozusagen auf Sicht zu beangeln, auch wenn bisher keiner von meinem Köder zu überzeugen war|supergri.
Hab sogar mal Kirschen, Käse und andere Sachen probiert, aber nix.
Apropos Köder, auf Deinen Rumteig hätte ich auch gebissen :m.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## fischermann97 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein größter war 54 Zentimeter , gebissen auf einen 13 Zentimeter Wobbler


----------



## Dunraven (10. April 2011)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Was ist ein Döbel?
Den kenne ich nur von Fotos und Filmen, da wir keine haben. Von daher 0 cm.


----------



## klappe (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

mein bisher einziger döbel war 55cm groß.gebissen hat er auf ein frolic am haar.-wollte eigentlich nen karpfen damit anlocken 
von kampfeslust konnte ich nix ,aber auch gar nix spüren!das war wie ein nasser waschlappen......aber ich glaub der hat 2min vorher ein oder mehrere weibchen glücklich gemacht ;-) da sei es ihm verziehen.
im ernst der hatte grade abgelaicht-ganz frisch


----------



## master26 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

ich hatte einen Döbel 40cm  vor 3 Wochen als Beifang, gebissen hat er auf Maden am 10er Hacken und  von Kampfeslust war auch nichts zu merken.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein größter Döbel hatte 63cm und biss auf nen Mepps- Spinner.


----------



## Acharaigas (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

2 mal 54 cm.

einmal in der tschechischen elbe auf köderfisch beim zanderangeln

und einmal im rhein beim feedern auf maden.


----------



## DIDI007 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hallo, ich habe mitten auf dem Chiemsee, mit einem Wobbler, einen 75 cm Döbel (ca. 11 Pfund) an Bord geholt. Es war so, als hätte der Döbel nur darauf gewartet, da er überhaupt keine Anstalten zur Gegenwehr gemacht hat.  Dabei ist doch tatsächlich mein Kescher drauf gegangen!


----------



## Backfire (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

50cm, Beifang beim Aalangeln im Main auf Tauwurm am Grund.


----------



## Lukasbrings (16. August 2012)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Wir hatten letztens in der Erft mal Käse ausprobiert , weil tagsüber eh wenig dran .
Jeder ne Rute mit käsewürfel und nach 10 Minuten Doppelbiss . 2 Döbel einer 45 einer 55 cm . später noch einer  mit 40 cm auch auf Käse .  :-D

lg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. August 2012)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

58 cm,Beifang beim Karpfenangeln in der Ruhr auf zwei 20er Murmeln.Boilies
waren da DER Döbelmagnet schlechthin.


----------



## Dunraven (16. August 2012)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Düe gübs hür nicht. 
Also auch noch keinen gefangen.


----------



## Angorafrosch (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Letzten Samstag, 53cm bei knapp 3Kg. Schnappte sich meinen kleinen  Barschwobbler gleich beim 2. Wurf. Seemühle (Abfluss Walchsee/Tirol).


----------



## saratoga (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

20cm. :vik:
Der einzige Döbel, den ich jemals gefangen hatte. War selbst überrascht, wo der herkam... |bigeyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

56cm beim Feedern. Dieses Jahr, im Winter, möchte ich das Steigern.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Ca. 50cm - ca. da das Miststück sich nach der Landung (ich wollte die Rute zur Seite legen und den Fisch dann versorgen) mit einem Sprung vom Haken befreit hat und zwei Sprünge später wieder im Wasser war. Da hätte ich ihn eh hingebracht, aber gut. War ein Lernerfolg :m 
Mein zweitgrößter Döbel hatte 42cm und er wirkte auf mich wesentlich kleiner. Aber es ist nicht ausgeschlossen das mich meine Erinnerung trügt


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Ich hatte dieses Jahr einen recht stattlichen als Beifang beim Feedern auf Bachforellen. Leider hab ich den recht ungünstig fotografiert wie mir scheint 






An der Donau hatte ich auch einen schönen als Beifang beim Aalangeln.

War sicher kein kleiner - aber an der 3,5lbs Rute ein machbarer Gegner :q


----------



## Surf (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

67cm. War der erste Fische den ich jeh beim Spinnangeln gefangen habe.  War ne ziemliche Herausforderung. Nachts auf Blinker bei extremen Niedrigwasser am Rhein.  Leider hat sich die Größe im Laufe der Jahre nicht fortgesetzt,  aber es war ne super Motivation.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Leider weiß ich das nicht mehr. Manche Dinge sollte man sich besser aufschreiben.
Über 50cm wahrscheinlich nicht.

Gesehen habe ich jedenfalls schon deutlich größere Fische, aber ohne Angel.


----------



## Pinocio (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Döbel (Aitel)???*

Noch nie gezielt gefangen, aber schon große beim Spinnfischen drauf gehabt. Größter gemessene hatte 66cm auf Spinner beim Forellenangeln.
Habe aber die wenigsten gemessen. Auch auf Boillies hatte ich schon welche.
Die kleineren kann man gut trocknen und dann essen, sehr lecker.


----------

